# Need advice before applying NZ PR Visa



## shooterspalace

Dear Senior Members/Experts,

Please assist me to take some decision before applying New Zealand PR Visa.

I have been reading the posts silently this NZ forum for few days. I also gathered some idea through the NZ Immigration Govt. website . Here is my details below.

I calculated my *total point is 120*

-Age: 30.5 years - 25 points
-Qualification: B.Sc. Computer Science from Bangalore University,India (3 years degree) - 50 Points (as in level 7 in NZQF)
-Bonus Points for recognized Qualifications in an absolute area of skill shortage - 10 Points
-6.5 years IT work Experience - 20 Points
-Bonus Points for recognized work Experience in an area of absolute skill shortage - 15 Points

Kindly guide me what will be the step-by-step procedure (such as EOI, PAR, IQA, ITA, Visa Application lodgement etc. etc.) for my case.


Please advice.

Thanks and regards

Shooter


----------



## topcat83

shooterspalace said:


> Dear Senior Members/Experts,
> 
> Please assist me to take some decision before applying New Zealand PR Visa.
> 
> I have been reading the posts silently this NZ forum for few days. I also gathered some idea through the NZ Immigration Govt. website . Here is my details below.
> 
> I calculated my *total point is 120*
> 
> -Age: 30.5 years - 25 points
> -Qualification: B.Sc. Computer Science from Bangalore University,India (3 years degree) - 50 Points (as in level 7 in NZQF)
> -Bonus Points for recognized Qualifications in an absolute area of skill shortage - 10 Points
> -6.5 years IT work Experience - 20 Points
> -Bonus Points for recognized work Experience in an area of absolute skill shortage - 15 Points
> 
> Kindly guide me what will be the step-by-step procedure (such as EOI, PAR, IQA, ITA, Visa Application lodgement etc. etc.) for my case.
> 
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> Shooter


Hi Shooter - welcome to the Forum.

Your best bet really is to follow the steps on the immigration website - see Overview of the Skilled Migrant Category . All we'd be doing is repeating what is on this page...


----------



## shooterspalace

Topcat83,

Thanks for your reply. 

Regards

Shooter


----------



## shooterspalace

Hi Topcat,

If I apply with 120 Points, Will I get PR Visa or NZ Immigration authority will offer me Work-to-Residence Visa for 9 months?


Regards

Shooter


----------



## jenswaters

shooterspalace said:


> Hi Topcat,
> 
> If I apply with 120 Points, Will I get PR Visa or NZ Immigration authority will offer me Work-to-Residence Visa for 9 months?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shooter


Whether you are offered PR or WTR is not decided upon the number of points, but rather by how likely they think you are to settle. If it seems that you have a lack of research in some areas of settling, or may struggle to find work, then they are more likely to give WTR rather than PR. If you have 120 points and get selected from the EOI pool, it is basically down to your interview and the immigration agents perception of your ability to settle in NZ.


----------

